
Apple terminated FlickStackr dev account no reason provided - uladzislau
http://carlosmejiagreene.tumblr.com/post/150198222535/flickr-and-me
======
trollied
Well done for making money off Flickr while you could. Just accept it and move
on.

~~~
pbarnes_1
Uhm, "making money off Flickr"?

You clearly haven't used FlickStackr. It did a lot more than what the Flickr
app does. I use it every day and it's sad that Apple have decided to
arbitrarily kill it for zero reason.

